# Me and My Rage!



## Truteno (Sep 14, 2009)

monday November 2nd 2009
no wonder Rage is so damned fast, artax set 3 records in 3 different tracks!
Artax - Fastest Horse in the World

also a video of artax when he broke a record
http://www.youtube.com/v/EbbfcdUm4FI&hl=en&fs=1&

i dont like horse racing at all but i like to know where my baby gets his speed lol


----------



## Truteno (Sep 14, 2009)

also his mom was at paraneck farm where we got him, she might have been adopted before we got there but if shes still there i wanna get her outta there.


----------



## Truteno (Sep 14, 2009)

wednesday november 5th 2009

ugh rage is starting to feel the kick of testosterone because he's nibbling at everyone and is biting the filly he goes out with like crazy and the farm im at, the owner breeds and says thats the first sign of dominance that a stallion shows. Rage is gettin is man hood takin by the end of the month, poor guy.


----------

